
Why intel i5s are better than i7s - bobbington
https://itneedstobesaidweb.wordpress.com/2016/11/30/why-intel-core-i5-processors-are-better-than-i7-processors/
======
jmnicolas
On desktop you can disable hyper-threading however I'm not sure it's possible
on laptops.

~~~
jorvi
He's also plain wrong, i5 processors have hyperthreading. All the i5 MacBook
Pro models have it, for example.

